# Super Acrosport ...



## firepilot1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Listed my project for sale in the Classifieds section and on Barnstormers. Will make someone a very good airplane. I purchased a used, flying airplane and need the space and the funds.Email with any questions and thanks for looking.Tim A.


----------

